# MWC



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone heard of MWC watches? I've seen a cool looking aviator model for sale. Not heard of them before.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Military Watch Company. They produce Military type watches with all the markings but when pushed say they supply the likes of Police forces......not a lot of evidence of actual military issue. They do everything from the C10 to Vietnam era quartz copies.

This is,a little hand winder.......Chinese movement I bet...



Had it for years.........rarely used, came on a NATO. If I were you I'd save and get a genuine military issue......you get what you pay for


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A lot of debate around the net regarding this company. Google MWC watch reviews and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup Wrench........I paid about 100 for that five years ago, and no problems but not much used. The issues are quality and pretentious claims.

They seem to keep going and the issues you talk of don't go away


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

I have owned CWC, Marathon and MWC and all seem fine. As far as quality I tend to find a good yardstick is to check sellers on eBay etc and if you look at http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=watchfindergeneral1967&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=201575371396&sspagename=VIP%3Afeedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

and

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mwcwatches&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=271689214691&sspagename=VIP%3Afeedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

the feedback is very positive and that is normally a good guide. The MWC I bought most recently was in the US from an MWC dealer in Oregon and it was this one https://www.mwcwatches.net/products/mwc-12-24-military-divers-watch-in-stainless-steel-case-quartz the movement is a Ronda 715li which I tend to like because of the 10 year battery life.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Barry_Ryan said:


> I have owned CWC, Marathon and MWC and all seem fine. As far as quality I tend to find a good yardstick is to check sellers on eBay etc and if you look at http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=watchfindergeneral1967&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=201575371396&sspagename=VIP%3Afeedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 An issue with the watch I posted would be the right to use the Government Issue Broad Arrow........to my knowledge MWC has never supplied the British MOD.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

CWC has Kudos because of their issued status. The fact that anyone I know who was on active service used their own watches perhaps tells a different story regarding their suitability in conditions of use. I notice after looking at recent MWC reviews they seem to have improved a bit. Still, once bitten.


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> CWC has Kudos because of their issued status. The fact that anyone I know who was on active service used their own watches perhaps tells a different story regarding their suitability in conditions of use. I notice after looking at recent MWC reviews they seem to have improved a bit. Still, once bitten.


 I looked at lots of old eBay feedback it all seems fine but as far as CWC it is interesting the they now make a PVD G10 where for 20 years only MWC made them the interesting thing I came across a few years ago was this document which was on the web https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzqjx2t3PlpWT2Fub1N5cFpCTUE it clearly indicates CWC were not supplying the UK then and I am advised by a friend who is an officer at Catterick that this is still the case but maybe another request for the info is worthwhile to see what they are buying. The current naval diver referred to is not in my mind a great watch I would have thought a higher up the range Seiko would be better although having owned several CWC SBS watches over the years they have been fine and having bought them used I usually get my money back on them.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Please note that Barry_Ryan has only posted on this forum four times in three years, and then only to defend MWC. ..... funny that isn't it ! :crazy5vh:

Shills on forums are quite a well known ploy.

Oh it's five times now and guess what.......


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> Please note that Barry_Ryan has only posted on this forum four times in three years, and then only to defend MWC. ..... funny that isn't it ! :crazy5vh:
> 
> Shills on forums are quite a well known ploy.
> 
> Oh it's five times now and guess what.......


 I don't defend them I stated very clearly I buy various brands and have no issues with CWC and buy those too. The truth is I find the whole argument rather tedious and my posting are not solely regarding MWC.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Barry_Ryan said:


> I don't defend them I stated very clearly I buy various brands and have no issues with CWC and buy those too. The truth is I find the whole argument rather tedious and my posting are not solely regarding MWC.


 I noticed that since I made my post you have been adding posts to lots of very old threads, just so you can say that.... believe me, the members here aren't stupid.... :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I noticed that since I made my post you have been adding posts to lots of very old threads, just so you can say that.... believe me, the members here aren't stupid.... :biggrin:


 Be fair now Eloise was an outstanding single in its day.










In defense of MWC, the one I owned had a black coating, which quickly fell off, it was easily and quickly repaired with a can of Halfords Matt black exhaust paint.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

WRENCH said:


> Be fair now Eloise was an outstanding single in its day.


 Yup, those are certainly old threads he's wearing... :laugh:


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> I noticed that since I made my post you have been adding posts to lots of very old threads, just so you can say that.... believe me, the members here aren't stupid.... :biggrin:


 Total rubbish. I am just browsing the forum and am interested in military watches generally. The only reason I posted today is because another forum member discussed the thread with me it is not like I sit here every day for years looking for something about MWC! Do you seriously think I would waste time doing that? Ridiculous.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It's not rubbish, your posting history is accessible to anyone on the forum. ... Good try though but as I say, the members aren't stupid ... There are a lot of people here with an interest in genuine military watches, MWC 's " history" and back-story are well known to them.....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I find this post most interesting, and after reading the ebay feedback link, I for one would be most interested to learn from Barry's experience of MWC. what quality, type and manufacture of movement are used in their various watches, both mechanical and quartz. I am particularly interested in this model.










The one thing that puts me off it is that a similar one I owned some 10-15 years ago had a movement that cost around £1 in it. Could mine possibly have been a fake? As I have always maintained this watch forum is an excellent place to learn from others with experience in their own fields of experience and expertise.


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> I find this post most interesting, and after reading the ebay feedback link, I for one would be most interested to learn from Barry's experience of MWC. what quality, type and manufacture of movement are used in their various watches, both mechanical and quartz. I am particularly interested in this model.
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that puts me off it is that a similar one I owned some 10-15 years ago had a movement that cost around £1 in it. Could mine possibly have been a fake? As I have always maintained this watch forum is an excellent place to learn from others with experience in their own fields of experience and expertise.


 The above is one of their cheapest models looking at their website so I would not imagine the movement is high end but frankly with Quartz I am not sure a £10 watch is much different accuracy wise to a £300 Quartz model. My experience of MWC's battery hatch models is they are all Ronda 705 but I tend to go for the 100m G10 model with the Ronda 715li because I can't be bothered with battery swaps and I notice CWC use this in their new model too so a CWC might be on the cards. I don't know all the MWC movements but it seems for automatics based on two I have had and those used by friends that the mainstay seems to be the NH35A which is fine by me and used in several other watches I own from other brands.

One watch I saw at a military trade show (not on MWC's stand though) was a 300m MWC G10 but Dieter at their office told me when I asked him some months ago that they don't sell a 300m G10 so that is rather baffling but it looked much like the 100m model I own although different in some way I can't put my finger on but anyway maybe it exists and maybe not.



artistmike said:


> It's not rubbish, your posting history is accessible to anyone on the forum. ... Good try though but as I say, the members aren't stupid ... There are a lot of people here with an interest in genuine military watches, MWC 's " history" and back-story are well known to them.....


 Yes and they can see my second posting was about a Pulsar nothing to do with MWC.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to receive an MWC dual display as a gift a while back. Solidly built, looked really nice and comfy to wear. Stopped working after about 3 months. Real shame, as other than than not working, it was a great watch. Came in a nice tin, too. An isolated incident, but I won't be buying another.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Barry_Ryan said:


> Yes and they can see my second posting was about a Pulsar nothing to do with MWC.


 Yes that was in your quick spate of posting this morning after my comments, unfortunately it was on a thread from 2011 which is a bit desperate :biggrin:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/9346-uk-mod-defence-standards-for-watches/&do=embed&comment=1105667&embedComment=1105667&embedDo=findComment#comment-1105667


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I see MWC do a diver with the NH35A movement in it for a little over £200. I wonder how it compares quality wise with an Invicta diver using the same movement for well under £100? A friend recently bought one of these Invictas with the NH35A in it, and for a watch, I previously would never have considered buying, I was suitably impressed by its build quality and value for money.


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> Yes that was in your quick spate of posting this morning after my comments, unfortunately it was on a thread from 2011 which is a bit desperate :biggrin: It's what you want to believe isn't it!! This is the posting from 2013 what you are trying to do is mislead people that I post only regarding MWC This was the posting you chose conveniently not to see it.
> 
> *
> 
> ...





> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/9346-uk-mod-defence-standards-for-watches/&do=embed&comment=1105667&embedComment=1105667&embedDo=findComment#comment-1105667


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Going to dig mine out and give it a wind. It is a front loader . Its a watch....cant be all bad


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n502/groovŕygramps34/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0464_zpsmbnpmlwl.jpg

Mine is ok, good time keeper and lume NoComplaints


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n502/groovygramps34/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0464_zpsmbnpmlwl.jpg


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> Yes that was in your quick spate of posting this morning after my comments, unfortunately it was on a thread from 2011 which is a bit desperate


 Being a bit generous there Mike - that thread started in 2005 with the odd comment every year or so until 2011 and in fairness to Barry, he only joined in 2013 so has only had 3 years to consider his response.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I quite fancy a Marathon. No wait, I mean Snickers. artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I quite fancy a Marathon. No wait, I mean Snickers. artytime:


 Why not relax with a










artytime: :laugh:


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

So are they on a par with parnis?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's what's left of mine. The digital bit keeps on going, although I can't adjust it any more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Migzy said:


> So are they on a par with parnis?


 Chalk and cheese........I like my Parnis much more than my MWC, for many reasons.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is statistically possible that MWC make some watches of reasonable quality, though I doubt that is the norm. The two I've had were rubbish. The most annoying aspect of the company is the deceptiveness they display. They throw the word "Swiss" around a lot, though it appears their head office in Switzerland is just a mail drop that has been registered. Their claims of having supplied the MoD were nothing more than sending them some examples for consideration. Their product descriptions always used to blither on about them being production overruns from foreign "military contracts", though no one in the world has ever met a soldier that was issued an MWC. A few years ago MWC registered the name "CWC", Combat Watch Company, outside of the UK and offed knockoffs of actual CWC watches, complete with descriptions that implied they were the real British issue watches.

Looking at MWC's current website it is obvious that their penchant for hyperbole remains as strong as ever. I notice they offer Ronda movements, which of course fine, but Ronda offers a great many movements that have been built in China and only adds to the murkiness of MWC's descriptions.

Later,
William


----------

